# King of Kings, Rise Once More



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

They float down to me like angels, these tiny specs of motive dust, all casted glowing in a beam of light coming somewhere above the blackness. They very well ought to have been angels, coming to take me from this abyss. There are no voices, there is no singing, and there are no wings. They are not angels- but in this place, they are the best I have. 

I move to stretch my limbs, only to find I am boxed into whatever it was that keeps me in this void of perpetual absence, this prison. 

Where am I? How did I get here? Why am I still here?

Pushing and writhing, my world of darkness and silence became merely a world of darkness and screeching. I could feel metal grinding against metal, and the resulting sparks blinded me as they lit everything up for a brief, unbearable second. 

What put me here?! Why am I bound?! I try to open my mouth to howl in frustration, but all I seem to push out is a guttural sputtering- from what my ears can make of it, at the least. I go limp as I realize whatever this thing that holds me is wobbling, and quite violently. 

Perhaps this might cast me to my death, but that might be preferable to this. I attempt to take a deep breath, but nothing comes or goes. The closest feeling would be as though someone had filled me up with rock or sand- my ribs do not contract or expand… Can I not breathe? … I guess I truly am already dead. There is nothing to be lost… Am I truly dead? That’s not possible!

…Worrying shall bring me no closer to the truth. Without that great breath, I lean forward and slam myself back, bashing my head against the wall before me. For a brief moment there is snap and a roar, then nothing, except the sensation that I am adrift. 

Everything explodes. That lone beam of light that had flickered so violently moments before cracks apart my prison, and it all falls apart around me. For another moment, I am blinded as I am met with the intense burning red of a sun far, far beyond my grasp. Squinting, or trying at the least, I push myself to my feet. No longer bound, I look down to see myself…Or, more fittingly, what I have become.

To say I was nothing but skin and bone would have been comforting. 

As I run metal talons across metal ulnas, the understanding that these belong to me- that this is me, grows strong. It’s surprising, actually, but I am quite accepting. Yet, it brings strife as such an acceptance also brings the whole truth with it.

The strange city around me is in total darkness, so as I probe my dusty memory I begin my ascent towards that sun, climbing with claw and toe alone. 

An hour goes.

_I am the great king, a leader._ 

Another passes by.

_My kind was betrayed._

Several go without pause.

_War._

The sun burns on as I near closer, that surface.

_A great defeat. An even greater Shame._

I near the peak of this great pit- I no longer bother counting the hours.
_
I have been gone for so long._

Finally, I push myself over the great lip of rubble and earth, taking to the boggy wastelands and remember this place as well. This was my great temple, my final spot as a ruler where I was supposed to watch over my kind well into death. I see no cities, no temples, no life. All I do see is bogs, and mud, and…

Figures on the horizon. 

Under the gaze of that red sun, I cross through the filth and peat. 
My empire was to bring unity to all, and under my guidance, prosper. Yet there was something special. 

I approach the figure, only to find a head half subsumed in the mud. I knelt down- it is funny, actually. A king kneeling not before just anything, but some pathetic head half consumed by time. I look to its face. It is an angry face, with a sneer carved deep into his otherwise handsome face of obsidian. His once fair features had been cooked and flayed by that sun. Despite the mud however, his passions were not marred, and he who had sculpted him ought to have been granted great wealth for his work. 

I know this face.

I had this face. 

Looking away and forcing myself onward, I approach the figures, only to find that they are separate legs, standing on a pedestal that has sunk into the mud. It is nothing but a wreck, this whole place. Everything is crumbled. As I round that pedestal, I look to the plaque that still remains above the muck.

*“My name is Aganises, King of Kings and Savior of all the Great Unborn- look upon my creations, ye selfish and mighty, and despair!”*​
Aganises.

My name is…Agon…Isys. Aganises. 

I am Aganises. 

My name is Aganises, and I see no creations. I see only mud, dust, boundless and infertile. 

My claws bunch, my knees sink into the mud, and I look upon that sun. 
You bathed my achievements in glory once! How could you be so disgustingly indifferent?! You were mine once!... You are _STILL MINE!_ 

Hopelessness is replaced by fury. I have been wronged! I have been denied what is mine. I know not what, but it all comes back now.

I am Aganises. I am the Lord of the Necrontyr and savior of all those yet to ever be born! I once forged systems in my name, and my name alone! My woe for those who would never have a chance to be born, all those that compete for the womb and lose, was so great, that I made my vows! I broke off from the others and with the aid of the Great Liar, forged endless vessels for all those souls, those gametes, those uncountable individuals that otherwise could never be! 

They were my faceless children, and I was the father that took them in where no others would! 

I sit upon the pedestal, quivering. 

I united them all- the living, the dead, and those yet to ever be born. I gave life to all. It was good, it was just… 

I have been dealt an injustice. As I stand before the statue, I look to the head off in the distance.That was Aganises before. 

I turn to a bubbling puddle of water and peat, to see the skull looking up at me. The green eyes have no irsis, but I see their intent perfectly. This is Aganises now!

I kick those weak, obsidian legs off the pedestal. Climbing onto it, I stamp my feet down on where those crude imitations once stood. A flare of green erupts and pushes back the red glare of the sun. Tremors take the land, and the bogs bubble and burst. I feel pedestal beneath me slowly slide out of the mud and towards the heavens. 

I am Lord Aganises! I am King Ozymandias! I am Prince Set! I am The Great Unborn! 

I AM the king of kings! I am the Inheritor! I am the Gifter! 

To do me injustice is to do injustice to all! My subjects, my children, _*MY GALAXY!*_


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Excellent. :goodpost:


----------

